# Occoquan River



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

What type of fishing can by done on the Occoquan River? I was planning to do some fishing for the free fishing day next month but was interested to see if anyone fishes this place? How would you fish for catfish in that area and are the fish safe to keep?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

The Occoquan Reservoir is where Alexandria gets their water. So I would take it to be good to eat the fish from there. I have fished the Reservoir around Lorton with not much luck. People catch bass and cats there all the time. I am not skilled enough for freshwater fishing.


----------



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

Wrongway,

I usually fish the Qccoquan Dam Off Rt 95. on my way back to Virginia Beach to go home.

Here is a link to there website, http://www.occoquan.org/
On the left navbar click on the Town Map, and you can see a map of the area, park your car by the Merchants Mill Museum.

You will see a small Walking Bridge crossing the other side.
I usually fish under the bridge. The river is only about 300 feet wide, very narrow. Which is a good think b/c all the fish are more packed together. To the left of the bridge is the Dam around the bend. There's alot of rocks and snags in the water so just be prepared to lose tackle.

At the base of the Bridge is were two of my best friends are!
Yes...Mr. Rock and Mr. Blueback. <--Blueback Herring.
Sorry Mr. Cat is not my friend.

Last year we meet up with Mr. Rock on many occasions using Cut Herring for bait.

Hope this helps.

-Danielkmai


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Danielkmai, I've been there several times just to check out the shops and noticed a lot of people fishing there at times. I didn't know large rockfish were around that area. I think the part of the river I'll be fishing is above that dam. I've read on the Va DNR site that record size catfish have been caught but I'm not sure where or how? I'll probably end up renting a row boat or trolling motor boat that weekend and try my luck.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

The Occoquan River was my river growing up. About 25 yrs ago or so, Mom would drop me under Rt 123 bridge and I would fish with this guy 'Steve' who did drywall. 'Steve' would immediately crack open a 22, start a little fire, take his skillet out and throw some lard on. If I already caught a catfish, he'd clean it and make a fish fry. Otherwise, the first cat was dinner for him. Those were great times when parents could drop off their young teen all alone and not worry. Oh yeah, 'Steve' eventually did some drywall on my parents house when they remodeled.

Every spring, we'd catch herring/shad up on the rocks above town (between the town and the 1st dam). Shad darts on lite tackle. We'd then grab some shiners from old Lynn's Tackle store (no longer there) and float large shiners on bobbers past the rocks. We'd slay the stripers. Those were great memories.

I fished the Reservoir too but with limited success. Mostly bluegills and crappie with some flatheads thrown in. I did see a 52# cat come out of there back in the early 80s. I think it was a state record at the time (maybe the one that the DNR is referring to). It was caught on a purple worm from the fishing docks at Fountain Head park. 

It's been years since I've been there and I'm glad to see they have access to fish again. They blocked off the rocks for awhile after too many people drowned each spring while netting.

Good luck and let me know how you did.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I move into my place next month which is right on 123 just after the 95 overpass. If you go there next month let me know and I will join you. It sounds promising!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> *I move into my place next month which is right on 123 just after the 95 overpass. If you go there next month let me know and I will join you. It sounds promising! *


Haha. If you said that several years ago, I'd say you were going to Lorton Prison!!! 
That'll be a sweet commute to DeWitt everyday for you.

(To keep this fishing related...)
Oh yeah, don't forget the huge yellow perch that run in the river in early spring. That usually kicked off the fishing season on the river.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man since you left traffic has doubled or tripled. It is only 7 miles away but will take me 40 to 50 minutes. And that is if I leave at 4 on the dot. Doh well. All it means is I am an hour closer to VA Beach!!!!! Thanks for the heads up on the perch.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I guess the part I'll be fishing is the Occoquan Reservoir instead of the River. Hopefully I can find the dam or a deep hole with catfish. The free fishing days are June 4-6 I believe.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

What is FREE Fishing? Is that a program or something? Out of staters can fish VA for free? Help me on this. Thanks!


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Free Freshwater Fishing Days 

June 4, 5, and 6, 2004 have been designated as Free Fishing Days in Virginia. No fishing license of any kind will be required for rod and reel fishing in freshwater except in designated stocked trout waters.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You're going to wait that long to fish for just three days? Pony up the $12 and go fishing when you please. That $12 goes back to fishermen in the fashion of programs to prolong fishing for years.

Oh wait, you're from MD. It's going to run you $30. So how do you like supporting fishing in Virginia? I sure like it!


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Virginia is too far from me to do freshwater fishing. If I'm around Va that weekend, I might test out the waters.


----------

